# Fourty year old man trapped in a 10 year olds body



## Sweet and Savoury (Jul 7, 2015)

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/wa/a/6861274/forty-year-old-trapped-in-childs-body/

This is some weird shit for sure, this person has an incredibly rare condition where he only ages 1 year for every 4 his lives. So he's currently 40 years old but his body looks and acts 10 years old. 

Doctors speculate he may live as long as 300 years at this rate. 

Sadly he is blind and mute and doesn't communicate often, so we can't really know what he's thinking. 

Neat stuff!


----------



## tomgirl4life (Jul 7, 2015)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/wa/a/6861274/forty-year-old-trapped-in-childs-body/
> 
> This is some weird shit for sure, this person has an incredibly rare condition where he only ages 1 year for every 4 his lives. So he's currently 40 years old but his body looks and acts 10 years old.
> 
> ...



Something like this, but reverse?


----------



## Oglooger (Jul 7, 2015)

Pictures or it didn't happen.
Now tell me why this hasn't had a boom in the past few years and if he has elf ears.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jul 7, 2015)

That what it seems like.  Doctors really wish he would talk more so they could see if his brain is maturing at the same rate as his body. 

Is he just a normal ten year old or has he matured past his body's age and is trapped in a hell of toys and play school.?


----------



## pickleniggo (Jul 7, 2015)

Here's another article about this syndrome. I like how scientists are saying studying this could lead to practical immortality, but it appears as though there's no real quality of life for people with this disorder.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 7, 2015)

they say that he could live longer than a normal human but the growth present in childhood and ageing in adulthood have different mechanisms


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 7, 2015)

Scumbag God says:  "Okay you get super slow aging and get to maybe live 280 years."

Then.

"LOL but it's as a retarded blind mute!"


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jul 7, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Scumbag God says:  "Okay you get super slow aging and get to maybe live 280 years."
> 
> Then.
> 
> "LOL but it's as a retarded blind mute!"



Assuming he really did live so long, who would take care of him? After his mother dies, will he be kept in the same group home/institution for hundreds of years?

Although I don't think he will. Statistically it's much more likely he'll be taken by illness. There was a woman named Brooke Greenberg who had a similar condition, but she died at 20 of pneumonia a few years ago.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 7, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Scumbag God says:  "Okay you get super slow aging and get to maybe live 280 years."
> 
> Then.
> 
> "LOL but it's as a retarded blind mute!"


maybe he will live for 280 years but if the medical system advances that quickly then so will I


----------



## Picklechu (Jul 8, 2015)

According to the article, it was the mother's friend who suggested that he may live to be 280, not a doctor. Other people who have suffered from similar disorders (such as Brooke Greenberg) still underwent cell replication normally, and their telomeres shortened at a normal rate.


Spoiler: Biology sperging



Telomeres are essentially "junk" DNA at the end of a strand that serves a protective role. Each time DNA replicates, the strand becomes shorter; it's not a perfect copy. With a telomere at the end, though, only junk DNA, rather than more important bits, is lost. At a certain point after reaching full maturity, the telomeres are gone, meaning that essential DNA is lost during cell replication. This is one of the big reasons that we age after a certain point.


----------



## YI 457 (Jul 8, 2015)

Jesus... this is fucked up. Poor guy 

Also: no Akira children/Gary Coleman/Baby Doll reaction pics? I'm impressed.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 8, 2015)

Helen Keller was blind and deaf but she learned sign language as a child and later became a poet, writer and public speaker. What's this kid's excuse? He's had 40 fuckin' years!


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2015)

CuriousBystander said:


> Helen Keller was blind and deaf but she learned sign language as a child and later became a poet, writer and public speaker. What's this kid's excuse? He's had 40 fuckin' years!



He's retarded, too.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> He's retarded, too.


Well, to be fair, considering that he does not communicate often it's difficult to determine his actual mental age.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 8, 2015)

There's a short window where kids can learn to talk. If his brain is developing normall he misses it - and several other milestones - by a mile.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

CuriousBystander said:


> There's a short window where kids can learn to talk. If his brain is developing normall he misses it - and several other milestones - by a mile.


The article says that he used to be able to talk but stopped speaking because of the trauma caused by the shunt that was supposed to treat his hydrocephalus.


----------



## Cid Highwind (Jul 8, 2015)

But...does he identify as a 40 year old or as a 10 year old?  Only that will determine his truage.


----------



## nad7155 (Jul 8, 2015)

This is the kind of stuff that breaks my heart.

I hope the guy is not in any pain.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 8, 2015)

Inb4 he dies at 45 and studying his fucked up genes puts us no closer to immortality. 

In my day we called people like this Stunted Reeetards.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 8, 2015)

nad7155 said:


> This is the kind of stuff that breaks my heart.
> 
> I hope the guy is not in any pain.



He looks pretty happy to me despite his horrific teeth. I feel worse for kids with the opposite problem. Unlike what that Robin Williams movie may lead you to believe, it's pretty horrific.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/Family/rare-disease-body-age-rapidly-stop-boy-playing/story?id=14029162

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progeria

As far as I can tell the kid in the OP and others like him have severe mental deficiencies. They probably don't realize there's anything wrong with them. Kids with progeria are generally just as smart as any other. They know they're going to die young, probably of a stroke.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 21, 2015)

> At first glance, Nicky Freeman looks like an average 10-year-old boy



Have you retards ever seen a 10-year-old boy before jesus fucking christ


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jul 21, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Have you retards ever seen a 10-year-old boy before jesus fucking christ









He looks like a love child of Benjamin Button and Stephen Hawking.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Jul 21, 2015)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Doctors speculate he may live as long as 300 years at this rate.



I'm pretty sure it dosn't work that way.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jul 21, 2015)

pickleniggo said:


> Here's another article about this syndrome. I like how scientists are saying studying this could lead to practical immortality, but it appears as though there's no real quality of life for people with this disorder.


i bet there are SJWs that would love to have this condition.
hell, i'm sure if you could buy a chance to live like this, a ton of well off 20 somethings would line up for a ticket.



Drawets Rednaxela said:


> I'm pretty sure it dosn't work that way.


i wouldn't be surprised if he ends up dead at 90 or so. this wont be a Methuselah


----------



## ☻ (Jul 23, 2015)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Doctors speculate he may live as long as 300 years at this rate.
> 
> Sadly he is blind and mute and doesn't communicate often, so we can't really know what he's thinking.


I don't see anything about doctor speculation that he could live that long, could you link an article that does say that?

Also, people who say he isn't in pain, the given article outright states that he has had issues from some kind of pressure caused by fluid inside of his head, and that draining it has proven uneventful. Did anyone read the article?


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jun 23, 2021)

☻ said:


> I don't see anything about doctor speculation that he could live that long, could you link an article that does say that?
> 
> Also, people who say he isn't in pain, the given article outright states that he has had issues from some kind of pressure caused by fluid inside of his head, and that draining it has proven uneventful. Did anyone read the article?



Since all the story links in this thread are dead but the topic is fascinating, here is a Wikipedo link with the latest info on this condition now known as Neotenic Complex Syndrome. 'Syndrome X' has a bunch of different conditions attached to it anyway.


----------

